# Ky Lake Crappie



## shark59er (Jun 25, 2005)

3 lb crappie 3/12/ 07


----------



## WISH IT WAS YOU (Jul 25, 2006)

wow thats a nice crappy you should git that one mounted how long is that did you measure it it looks like about as big as my 22 incher i caught


----------



## TheKing (Apr 15, 2004)

Nice one shark59er ! A trophy picutere for sure. Congrats ! We'll be there in 3 weeks. That backgound sure looks alot like Lakeside.


----------



## shark59er (Jun 25, 2005)

I'm on West Sandy just off the Big Sandy. Ya know, the only ones I measure are the ones close to 10"

Shark


----------



## peple of the perch (Sep 13, 2004)

Nice fish. I wid=sh i could get a bunch of those on a outing.

If u caught a 22incher it would be around 5-6+ lbs


----------



## Young Whiskers (Feb 23, 2005)

I call bull on the 22" crappie - obvious overestimation. That fish would easily be 5+ lbs. The world record is 5 lb 3 oz. That is assuming, of course, that the fish was not less than about 14" in girth. Seriously, at least make reasonable exaggerations...

The one in the picture looks to be about 16 or 17 inches, if it is in fact 3 lbs. It's a beauty either way. Nice fish...


----------



## WISH IT WAS YOU (Jul 25, 2006)

say wht you want about the crappy i caught but if you have ever fished meander lake you would beleve me that lake has fish that are just plan huge i did measure the fish and sry it was 21 inchs but what ever i would think it is bull to but it was huge
one our state records is 4-5 lbs the crappy i caught was a black crappy


----------



## flypilot33 (Feb 9, 2006)

I know a guy who has caught a 22 inch crappe at kentucky lake or barkley, one of the two. It was no record though, he has it mounted.


----------



## Young Whiskers (Feb 23, 2005)

Just saying a picture would be nice...


----------



## TheKing (Apr 15, 2004)

Hi whiskers,
FYI - We have a couple of state records in the states that are in the 22 inch range that weighed out well below 5-6 lb.
Just wondering what your photogrammetry reference dimension is for your length estimation of shark's picture? Also wondering why you cast some doubt on the weight given by the guy who caught it and weighed it? 
I call BS squared on your skepticism !


----------



## Young Whiskers (Feb 23, 2005)

As for my frame of reference, about 4 inches across his knuckles is a good estimate, assuming he isn't the size of Godzilla, and the fish about four of these reference lengths long, plus an inch or so, makes 17 inches. 

As for my skepticism. The KY state record crappie is 4 lb 5 oz. There was one caught a couple of years ago at 21.5" and 18" in girth that weighed 4 lb 13 oz (ended up not being official because it was a hybrid or something). A 22" would have to be at least close to the state record, and that alone is enough to make anyone skeptical of a claim that not only one, but TWO people have caught 22" crappie (without proof) that happen to be looking at this forum. 

Believe me, I would be the first one that would like to SEE a picture of these giant crappie, but alas, I think there is some overestimation going on. Much like many other threads on this site; reminds me of something about a 36" bass in Caesar's Creek. I've never called anyone out on it before, so if anyone has proof of them catching a 22" crappie, I'd like to see it. In fact, I'd love to see it so I can be proven wrong. I know if I caught one, I'd find a camera no matter what the circumstance.

If you don't like what I wrote- fine. Let's just agree to disagree. I'm not wasting any more time on this.


----------



## TheKing (Apr 15, 2004)

Young Whiskers said:


> I've never called anyone out on it before, so .......
> .....I call bull on the 22" crappie - obvious overestimation.
> .....if it is in fact 3 lbs.


  

A review of state records for crappie shows 3lb range fish from 15 to 20 inches. Without a doubt, many fish longer than 20 inches that do not meet the record weight are caught every year. First hand accounts, like the ones posted here are sometimes surprising and often lack proof of certified measurements. It's pretentious and quite rude to cast your doubts on the posts of those reporting information that is well within the norm, such as 22 inch crappies and 3 lb'ers.

As for a 36 inch bass at Caesars, it is a comfort to know that I won't have to compete with the skeptics for that fish. And if I land it this time, there will be a quick measurement and release, followed by another unsubstantiated post without photo. I wouldn't want to provide proof, or put it in the record book because that lake needs reduced fishing pressure.


----------



## LMRsmallmouth (Jan 10, 2006)

I caught an 18.5"er in a local pit/now farm pond locally. It was 2lb 6oz. I think a 22" is reasonably possible, especially in KY Lake. I think back to my PB smallie (21") and think what a monster crappie that would be! I would have kept and mounted it even though I am a big C&R guy. I hold crappie in alittle different category (food) than bass (fun)...lol
Nice fish dude...that one looks over 18" easily!


----------



## TheKing (Apr 15, 2004)

Here's the one from a Virginia farm pond taken in 1994 at 4 lb 10 oz. How long is it? Ref LBF state records.


----------



## shark59er (Jun 25, 2005)

TheKing said:


> Here's the one from a Virginia farm pond taken in 1994 at 4 lb 10 oz. How long is it? Ref LBF state records.



Man, now that's a hogg.
I never measure any crappie I catch, unless, like I said, I'm in doubt that it is legal to keep. I've caught a bunch of 2.5-3.0 crappie from Ky Lake. Most fish I've caught this year are running around 12". Some of the blacks I've been getting are running 10-11". All of my bigger fish have always been whites. That said, I have no idea what that fish measured but a guesstimate,16-17". 
I have the scoop type measurer on my boat, only goes to about 12" and when I get a smaller fish I always throw him in and check him. I hear the fine this year is $80 per fish. One thing I always tell everybody down there, I don't need any 9 7/8" fish, and they will shrink a little in the live well.


Shark


----------



## yankee (Apr 8, 2005)

That's one heck of a nice crappie shark59er!


----------



## cedar1 (Feb 5, 2006)

Nice fish, I was fishing a Salmoids championship a few years back on Kentucky and spent one afternoon crappie fishing in Moors marina, it was unreal. 16-18 inch fish on about every cast. I've always wanted to go back but haven't made it yet.


----------



## sauguy (Apr 8, 2004)

heading to kentucky lake in a week. will be at paris landing tenn. hope i catch something close to that size. super nice fish.


----------



## shark59er (Jun 25, 2005)

sauguy said:


> heading to kentucky lake in a week. will be at paris landing tenn. hope i catch something close to that size. super nice fish.


I'm about 5 miles south of the Park by water. It looks like the water may be on the rise, anyway I hope so. Water temp late Wed was almost 58 but it came a cold rain and right now the weather is about like home. I haven't been out since Wed but I figure the water temp has dropped. Gonna try in the morning.

Shark


----------

